# Chaise Lounge chair plans



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

The most recent woodsmith magazine has plans and step by step instructions for building nice ones. 

http://www.woodsmith.com/issues/171/

Pick it up at a news stand or library and you will be good to go.


----------



## MillerClemsonHD (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info. This was just what I was looking for. Going to get some help on a few of the items since I don't have all the tools necessary for this project. Hopefully the first 1 goes well, bc I am hoping to build at least 4 for my pool deck. It will be a while before I finish, bc it is hard to do any work when the weather is nice and I have a pool right outside. Will post some pictures eventually when I finish.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

You may want to build templates or jigs along the way when making your first one. They can help you more easily make the others.


----------



## MillerClemsonHD (Feb 16, 2007)

Good idea. I am sure I will be doing that especially for some of the more complicated parts.


----------

